# (Solved) Windows Media Player: Error Downloading Codec



## spdavid (Jun 4, 2001)

I am getting this error downloading codec messages when watching my video clips and all I can do is hear the audio.


----------



## firstc520 (Jan 26, 2004)

what kind of vid file are you trying to watch?

what happends when you turn your video setting down one knotch?
to do this, go into WMP and selection options, then the performance tab. uncheck detect my internet connection and mannaully select your connection from the list.

For some reason when it trys to detect it itself, it over compensates making so you can just hear audio and no video.

Let us know.


----------



## spdavid (Jun 4, 2001)

One type just says video clip and most of them are WMA. And I manually choose my connectiona and same thing: error downloading codec


----------



## firstc520 (Jan 26, 2004)

i wonder if it is a mpeg2 format......dvd sometimes wmp will not play them!

What WMP version u using?


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

You may have come across a video requiring the mpeg-4 DivX codec. It seems to be coming more popular in the last few weeks, so if you don't have it yet you probably will soon.

I grabbed it a few weeks ago and can now hear AND see the files. :up:

www.divx-digest.com/software/opendivx.html

Hopefully this is what you're after.

Ciao for now,
Joost


----------



## whosurpaddy (Dec 16, 2003)

do a google for a prog called g-spot. it analyses files to tell you what codecs they need.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## spdavid (Jun 4, 2001)

Um the Joost that codec helped but the video is now all messed up like watching it its all screwy. its most likely the file though so thanks anyways.

I got that G-spot thing and searched the file and it said 
4ccIVX
name:divx4(opendivx)

im pretty sure thats the codec it requires can someone give me a link?

thanks for your help


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

SPDavid,

Go Start > Run type MSCONFIG - On the interface that appears click Graphic and try adjusting the Hardware Acceleration slider - see if that helps.


----------



## spdavid (Jun 4, 2001)

I dont see no graphic tab or option.


----------



## spdavid (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks everyone, everything is running smooth now. I used G-spot thingy and it said I didn't have DivX5 and I checked my version and it was only 4 so I upgraded and now everything good. thanks all


----------

